# Hidden Gems in the CERM



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright I am sure we all have a few hidden things in the CERM, lets give them up people!

For instance, recently I discovered a few ENV appendices in the back that I didnt know existed.. plus the retaining wall appendix (39.1) is fairly decent...

:read:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2006)

Like a dumbass, I just discovered the interest rate charts back there


----------



## Hill William (Oct 4, 2006)

I read thru the entire appendix and tabbed it like I did the front of the book. There is a lot of helpful garbage back there.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have found the rigid and flexible pavement sections highly interesting and helpful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

I love how asphalt is considered to be "flexible" pavement.

It sure as hell wasn't flexible when I fell off my bike a few weeks back... :angry:


----------

